# Louisiana Limits Sabine Lake is getting back to normal



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The wind has finally died down and the SE trade winds are back. The fishing is improving.

My charter today boated limits of trout; several nice spanish mackerel; a few reds and one pompano.

PM me with your email address and I'll send you my calendar.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

